# Jewel Identification



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I know this guy is a jewel but having trouble determining what type...
Anomalochromis thomasi is what my guess is but I am wondering if they could be Hemichromis stellifer due to the red line on fin and belly. Or possibly a cross between the two. hmmm.


----------



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

Definately not a thomasi, which i had not too long ago.


----------



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

just looked up Hemichromis stellifer. It definately looks the same.


----------

